# TT's and hotties



## eldiablott

there is a special topic area for the ladies so thought id give them a chance to save them from sexist comments and earn some hotness credits via this thread. 
ladies, feel free to post pics of yourselves with your darling cars showing the assests you have worked hard for and also to show off the gleaming and firm curves. just a bit of fun for the flamboyant and extravert members out there.


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Calm down young padawan :roll:


----------



## eldiablott

haha, its just an idea. liberation and abolishment of sexism and all that.


----------



## Danny1

eldiablott said:


> there is a special topic area for the ladies so thought id give them a chance to save them from sexist comments and earn some hotness credits via this thread.
> ladies, feel free to post pics of yourselves with your darling cars showing the assests you have worked hard for and also to show off the gleaming and firm curves. just a bit of fun for the flamboyant and extravert members out there.


Sounds like the desperation of singletons


----------



## eldiablott

Danny1 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a special topic area for the ladies so thought id give them a chance to save them from sexist comments and earn some hotness credits via this thread.
> ladies, feel free to post pics of yourselves with your darling cars showing the assests you have worked hard for and also to show off the gleaming and firm curves. just a bit of fun for the flamboyant and extravert members out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the desperation of singletons
Click to expand...

haha, far from it, just cant convince my better half to do the whole daisy duke with my TT ha


----------



## Boruki

I'd post a pic with my wang hidden by the wing mirror.. but I'm a bit too tall to pull it off.


----------



## Jenny H

Here is one I took earlier


----------



## eldiablott

Jenny H said:


> Here is one I took earlier


well done to jenny h. i take it you waited for the rain to stop so your hat wouldnt get wet?


----------



## Pugwash69

I'd post one of me, but I haven't shaved in a few days. 8)


----------



## eldiablott

Pugwash69 said:


> I'd post one of me, but I haven't shaved in a few days. 8)


if the euro look is your thing then just go for it. no discrimination in this thread ha


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Jenny H said:


> Here is one I took earlier


Needs lowering and widening


----------



## Tangerine Knight

the bumper has a crack in it at the bottom


----------



## brian1978

Jenny H said:



> Here is one I took earlier


Jebuz.... The paint is getting scratched, any idea how much t-cut thats going to take to buff out. :roll:


----------



## Paulj100




----------



## brian1978

Paulj100 said:


>


If you look VERY closely at the bottom picture you can see a tt with a stupid grille.


----------



## Paulj100

brian1978 said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look VERY closely at the bottom picture you can see a tt with a stupid grille.
Click to expand...

Lol. Didn't even realise there was a TT in the pic! 

Paul


----------



## tnewson

blackpoolfc said:


> the bumper has a crack in it at the bottom


The bonnet has a pretty hefty crack on it n all

tnewson


----------



## Lollypop86

I would but then I'd get told off and people would moan and complain but it's ok for sl*t buckets to pose next to a car that doesn't even belong to them

Oh look there goes the double standards of this forum again

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I would but then I'd get told off and people would moan and complain but it's ok for sl*t buckets to pose next to a car that doesn't even belong to them
> 
> Oh look there goes the double standards of this forum again
> 
> J
> Xx


 You're just chicken! 

_Or sober?_ :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

I think we all know I'm no chicken and yes I am

J
Xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> I would but then I'd get told off and people would moan and complain but it's ok for sl*t buckets to pose next to a car that doesn't even belong to them
> 
> Oh look there goes the double standards of this forum again
> 
> J
> Xx


Jess it was moi that started this to enhance the tongue in cheek humour that should be explored more. Feel free to exploit your liquid gauge but remember the bonnet will ten some buffing mind haha


----------



## Lollypop86

There is no tongue in cheek humour, I posted a pic of some of my ink which showed a little bit of bum (can't really help that considering where they are) and bam! People moaning left right and centre, but it's ok for people to post pictures like that and a few choice avatar pictures.....

Double standards. The end

J
Xx


----------



## eldiablott

Lollypop86 said:


> There is no tongue in cheek humour, I posted a pic of some of my ink which showed a little bit of bum (can't really help that considering where they are) and bam! People moaning left right and centre, but it's ok for people to post pictures like that and a few choice avatar pictures.....
> 
> Double standards. The end
> 
> J
> Xx


An arse tattoo is a bit different to pics of cars and models advertising companies.


----------



## Lollypop86

It wasn't an arse tattoo my ink goes down to my knicker line and it just so happened the pic included a hint of bum....

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I remember them well, just had a look to remind myself..I had to save them for future evidence. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

That's not even funny hoggy.....I've report a number of people for their avatars as people found my picture so offensive (yet when I posted a pic of me on holiday I'm sure I had more skin on show) and nothings been done.....

So how is it ok for the pictures on this thread to be allowed?

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jess, As you know I never removed your pics, as I never found any thing wrong with them. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

No but ikon did as did the people who reported it, so where are they now? Jacking off to the pics on page one?

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT

Lollypop86 said:


> No but ikon did as did the people who reported it, so where are they now? Jacking off to the pics on page one?
> 
> J
> Xx


Lol not heard the term jacking off since I stopped watching cheesy American teen films.

Us Brits call it wanking or masturbating Jess 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86

Not allowed to swear in here lol

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> Not allowed to swear in here lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Swearing? Feck no!
Drink! Girls! Arse! Nuns! Drink! Oh go on, go on, go on...


----------



## Gone

eldiablott said:


> there is a special topic area for the ladies so thought id give them a chance to save them from sexist comments and earn some hotness credits via this thread.
> ladies, feel free to post pics of yourselves with your darling cars showing the assests you have worked hard for and also to show off the gleaming and firm curves. just a bit of fun for the flamboyant and extravert members out there.


There was an old bull and a young bull...


----------



## roddy

and at the bottom of the field....


----------



## Boruki

It rhymes with grape.. (???)


----------



## thegasman

Lollypop86 said:


> Not allowed to swear in here lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Not allowed to alot of things it would seem ? lol


----------



## spikeymikey

Lollypop86 said:


> It wasn't an arse tattoo my ink goes down to my knicker line and it just so happened the pic included a hint of bum....
> 
> J
> Xx


I would have complained too - that there was only a hint of bum :wink:


----------



## Stochman

Wtf? Does this mean I've missed a pic of Jess' arse? Pm please Jess


----------



## Jaylad

Stochman said:


> Wtf? Does this mean I've missed a pic of Jess' arse? Pm please Jess


+1 :wink:


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> It wasn't an arse tattoo my ink goes down to my knicker line and it just so happened the pic included a hint of bum....
> 
> J
> Xx


Some people unfortunately need to get a life!

What you got ink of Jess?


----------



## JimmaY

I think it's discriminating that only women are allowed to pose on their tt's in this thread. 
Why can't I get naked and lie across my bonnet?


----------



## Danny1

Lollypop86 said:


> I would but then I'd get told off and people would moan and complain but it's ok for sl*t buckets to pose next to a car that doesn't even belong to them
> 
> Oh look there goes the double standards of this forum again
> 
> J
> Xx


Just curious, but does it make those girls a sl*t because they have great bodies??? Or is that a hint of the green eyed monster coming out?? :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

oz_p said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an arse tattoo my ink goes down to my knicker line and it just so happened the pic included a hint of bum....
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Some people unfortunately need to get a life!
> 
> What you got ink of Jess?
Click to expand...

I have the following:

my initials on my neck
two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad 
a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side 
Lollypop down my spine
Jessica across the bottom
my star sign either side

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

Danny1 said:


> Just curious, but does it make those girls a sl*t because they have great bodies??? Or is that a hint of the green eyed monster coming out?? :roll:


Nope not jealous of anything just annoyed that I get the shit ripped into me because of a picture of my ink yet pictures of that are ok.......

J
xx


----------



## tnewson

JimmaY said:


> I think it's discriminating that only women are allowed to pose on their tt's in this thread.
> Why can't I get naked and lie across my bonnet?


Nobody wants their car to be T-bagged , gotta think of the re-sale

tnewson


----------



## Spandex

Lollypop86 said:


> I've report a number of people for their avatars as people found my picture so offensive (yet when I posted a pic of me on holiday I'm sure I had more skin on show) and nothings been done.....


Maybe the moderators would take your complaints more seriously if you didn't openly admit that the only reason you're complaining is to prove a point after someone removed your pictures?

Just sayin...


----------



## Lollypop86

you were probably one of the ones who complained lol

J
xx


----------



## Spandex

Lollypop86 said:


> you were probably one of the ones who complained lol
> 
> J
> xx


Fortunately I don't think I saw any of the deleted photos.


----------



## eldiablott

has anybody still got said pictures?? im sure theyd be fine on this thread.


----------



## Hoggy

eldiablott said:


> has anybody still got said pictures?? im sure theyd be fine on this thread.


Hi, More than my jobs worth..  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## eldiablott

Hoggy said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anybody still got said pictures?? im sure theyd be fine on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, More than my jobs worth..  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

haha, it was worth a try and atleast youve got the type of sense of humour i started this for.

good man.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Did any body mention Face Book. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Paulj100

Hoggy said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anybody still got said pictures?? im sure theyd be fine on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, More than my jobs worth..  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

+1 got my pic also kept safe 

Paul


----------



## redsilverblue

LOL, thanks for the deleted post. May I ask what exactly was wrong with it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi redsilverblue. No that wasn't the pic,so I removed it.. 
If jess original pics were removed, that one certainly would be..  
Hoggy.


----------



## eldiablott

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Did any body mention Face Book. :roll:
> Hoggy.


only a turnip in a wheelbarrow


----------



## Hoggy

Hoggy said:


> Hi redsilverblue. No that wasn't the pic,so I removed it..
> If jess original pics were removed, that one certainly would be..
> Hoggy.


Hi, And NO I didn't save it...  
Hoggy.


----------



## MichaelAC

Sorry to hear about what happened Jess, sounds incredibly stupid to me. It's their loss though, but mine too I guess.....bugga


----------



## Lollypop86

as I've said double standards and all that

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Did any body mention Face Book. :roll:
> Hoggy.


*cough*instgram*cough*


----------



## Lollypop86

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did any body mention Face Book. :roll:
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*instgram*cough*
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: gota love insta!

J
xx


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an arse tattoo my ink goes down to my knicker line and it just so happened the pic included a hint of bum....
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Some people unfortunately need to get a life!
> 
> What you got ink of Jess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> my initials on my neck
> two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad
> a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side
> Lollypop down my spine
> Jessica across the bottom
> my star sign either side
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Thats a fair bit you have their, i've seen some really good floral stuff on girls that looks good, whats sort it yours?

oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did any body mention Face Book. :roll:
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*instgram*cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: gota love insta!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Lol is there where everyone starts searching for Jess on other less restrictive social media sites


----------



## David C

oz_p said:


> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)


Slowly make your way to the broom cupboard and hide in there for a while...


----------



## Lollypop86

oz_p said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people unfortunately need to get a life!
> 
> What you got ink of Jess?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> my initials on my neck
> two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad
> a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side
> Lollypop down my spine
> Jessica across the bottom
> my star sign either side
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a fair bit you have their, i've seen some really good floral stuff on girls that looks good, whats sort it yours?
> 
> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)
Click to expand...

No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86

J
xx


----------



## JimmaY

Lollypop86 said:


> No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## oz_p

David C said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly make your way to the broom cupboard and hide in there for a while...
Click to expand...

Damnit dont have a broom cupboard at work lol


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> my initials on my neck
> two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad
> a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side
> Lollypop down my spine
> Jessica across the bottom
> my star sign either side
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fair bit you have their, i've seen some really good floral stuff on girls that looks good, whats sort it yours?
> 
> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Really!? ok im now suitable intrigued lol is that really your insta name???


----------



## JimmaY

oz_p said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> my initials on my neck
> two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad
> a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side
> Lollypop down my spine
> Jessica across the bottom
> my star sign either side
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fair bit you have their, i've seen some really good floral stuff on girls that looks good, whats sort it yours?
> 
> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really!? ok im now suitable intrigued lol is that really your insta name???
Click to expand...

Why don't you go and find out for yourself?


----------



## oz_p

JimmaY said:


> Why don't you go and find out for yourself?


haha who says I havent already 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed


----------



## JimmaY




----------



## YELLOW_TT

JimmaY said:


>


Right that's it mods get this locked stright away for pity's sake :lol:


----------



## asahartz

Lollypop86 said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> my initials on my neck
> two shooting starts at the base of my neck symbolising my nan and grandad
> a huge floral design that goes from the top of my back down my right side
> Lollypop down my spine
> Jessica across the bottom
> my star sign either side
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a fair bit you have their, i've seen some really good floral stuff on girls that looks good, whats sort it yours?
> 
> oh and im assuming you have an actual lollypop and not the word lol (hiding if the other way round)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

My daughter has some epic ink - she has her car tattooed on her thigh, almost the whole thigh - even though the car isn't finished yet and it's just a bare shell in my garage! Now that's dedication...


----------



## Jaylad

[[/quote]

No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86

J
xx[/quote]

That must of hurt a bit,right down the spine,ouch,looking good :wink:


----------



## t'mill

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed


This ^ And even those were questionable.


----------



## thegasman

Gotta love Instagram all of a sudden


----------



## Lollypop86

Jaylad said:


> [


No no I actually have LOLLYPOP down my spine  lol check out my insta and you'll see  BOOBica86

J
xx[/quote]

That must of hurt a bit,right down the spine,ouch,looking good :wink:[/quote]

To be honest that one wasnt actually that bad, it hurt more down my side

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

Paulj100 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anybody still got said pictures?? im sure theyd be fine on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, More than my jobs worth..  :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 got my pic also kept safe
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

could add so many of this same quote......... well I did not see LollyandherPops.......... that just sucks or should I say licks........ so let's have a go at seeing them............  ............. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

they are goin to shut this down soon......lol

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> they are goin to shut this down soon......lol
> 
> J
> xx


they shut mine down when I advertised TT and girls and they were very nice pictures...........

this link is on NCdubs.org http://forums.ncdubs.org/showthread.php?t=22844&page=12 We are not on there much

but have over 27K hits in two years and nobody really use's it anymore :lol: and the worse stuff on there came from the UK :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

good ol' brits  we sure know how to have a good time lol

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> good ol' brits  we sure know how to have a good time lol
> 
> J
> xx


watch a lot of shows and all coppers drink before / in between / after and on duty

Love the UK........   8)


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> they are goin to shut this down soon......lol
> 
> J
> xx


Not yet it seems lol nice pics btw, car looks good, tats arent bad either, i like the floral one ;-)


----------



## tnewson

I've got some tattoos that would definitely have me kicked off the forum haha

tnewson


----------



## shaunhutchinson

I think if you are gay this might count as a TT and hotty. I'm not gay, and I'm not infering that the guy in the photo is gay... Just sayin'!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

JimmaY said:


>


LOL... You know it is summer when the girls start showing their stomachs.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

And finally, the one you have all been waiting for, some awesome internet topless action with a TT!


----------



## Lollypop86

shaunhutchinson said:


> And finally, the one you have all been waiting for, some awesome internet topless action with a TT!


Saw that on one of the facebook groups lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, the one you have all been waiting for, some awesome internet topless action with a TT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that on one of the facebook groups lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Hope I don't get it deleted for posting a picture with too much flesh on show. LOL! :lol:


----------



## eldiablott

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed


exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha


----------



## Lollypop86

so your telling me the 3 pictures in the first couple of pages are owned by the models.......jog on lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

eldiablott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha
Click to expand...

So you didn't like my posts. Well. I'm disappointed. This whole post has just been a bit seedy, I don't think it'll be easy to get owners to display themselves or girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends on/in their cars. Most of them don't even use real faces on their avatars. If I was a chick, I wouldn't put my photo up for a a load of blokes to ogle at. But If you insist, I can post a topless photo of me showing my jelly belly & moobs to make you happy.

Bottom line: I think this forum might be a bit to respectable for such a post; personally this is not why I joined the TTOC. I joined to find others who were enthusiastic about their cars, maintaining, and modifying. In the vast majority, this forum does well to do that. You could try Max Power or something like that if you want some post success with TT's and Hotties.


----------



## oz_p

Lollypop86 said:


> so your telling me the 3 pictures in the first couple of pages are owned by the models.......jog on lol
> 
> J
> xx


Dont suggest jogging, he may have baywatch style ideas next lol


----------



## Lollypop86

shaunhutchinson said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't like my posts. Well. I'm disappointed. This whole post has just been a bit seedy, I don't think it'll be easy to get owners to display themselves or girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends on/in their cars. Most of them don't even use real faces on their avatars. If I was a chick, I wouldn't put my photo up for a a load of blokes to ogle at. But If you insist, I can post a topless photo of me showing my jelly belly & moobs to make you happy.
> 
> Bottom line: I think this forum might be a bit to respectable for such a post; personally this is not why I joined the TTOC. I joined to find others who were enthusiastic about their cars, maintaining, and modifying. In the vast majority, this forum does well to do that. You could try Max Power or something like that if you want some post success with TT's and Hotties.
Click to expand...

I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

oz_p said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so your telling me the 3 pictures in the first couple of pages are owned by the models.......jog on lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Dont suggest jogging, he may have baywatch style ideas next lol
Click to expand...











I think I can get my hands on one of these quite easily. Me in this next to my TT! Could be a winner.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Lollypop86 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread needs locking 5 pages and only 3 hoTTies I'm so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Think I must be in a serious mood. Maybe my Baywatch costume will make up for it!


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Lollypop86 said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't like my posts. Well. I'm disappointed. This whole post has just been a bit seedy, I don't think it'll be easy to get owners to display themselves or girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends on/in their cars. Most of them don't even use real faces on their avatars. If I was a chick, I wouldn't put my photo up for a a load of blokes to ogle at. But If you insist, I can post a topless photo of me showing my jelly belly & moobs to make you happy.
> 
> Bottom line: I think this forum might be a bit to respectable for such a post; personally this is not why I joined the TTOC. I joined to find others who were enthusiastic about their cars, maintaining, and modifying. In the vast majority, this forum does well to do that. You could try Max Power or something like that if you want some post success with TT's and Hotties.
Click to expand...




> I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter
> 
> J
> xx


I think the point is this section is for members to put their questions, ideas, facts what have you about the MK1 TT to fellow enthusiasts, and that there is a sub forum for banter..

Maybe we should have a seedy sub forum :?:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

TomBorehamUK said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly. im devastated it hasnt picked up the pace in the direction it was intended too. and tbh, the 3 thats on here are easily found on the net. we want members and there TT'S. ( no pun intended) haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't like my posts. Well. I'm disappointed. This whole post has just been a bit seedy, I don't think it'll be easy to get owners to display themselves or girlfriends/wives/husbands/boyfriends on/in their cars. Most of them don't even use real faces on their avatars. If I was a chick, I wouldn't put my photo up for a a load of blokes to ogle at. But If you insist, I can post a topless photo of me showing my jelly belly & moobs to make you happy.
> 
> Bottom line: I think this forum might be a bit to respectable for such a post; personally this is not why I joined the TTOC. I joined to find others who were enthusiastic about their cars, maintaining, and modifying. In the vast majority, this forum does well to do that. You could try Max Power or something like that if you want some post success with TT's and Hotties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the point is this section is for members to put their questions, ideas, facts what have you about the MK1 TT to fellow enthusiasts, and that there is a sub forum for banter..
> 
> Maybe we should have a seedy sub forum :?:
Click to expand...

Errr. Okay. Maybe I will send my jelly belly, moobs & pam suit there. Or maybe the post can be moved there. I dunno. It's all good whatever!

:roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

home time! lol

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter

J
xx[/quote]
exactly. it wasnt meant to sway the whole forum or invite sleazyness, just a laugh. why do people get so bloody touchy?


----------



## shaunhutchinson

eldiablott said:


> I think you;ve taken it all waaaaay too seriously its all just a bit of banter
> 
> J
> xx


 exactly. it wasnt meant to sway the whole forum or invite sleazyness, just a laugh. why do people get so bloody touchy?[/quote]

Yeah but it kinda has... s'just a but trashy. But this is just my opinion. Trash sells, so whatever. Enjoy the boobs and arses on TTs :-*


----------



## eldiablott

ok. due to the lack of interested lets have pics of air valve dust caps


----------



## shaunhutchinson

eldiablott said:


> ok. due to the lack of interested lets have pics of air valve dust caps


NO, I want to see your TT's and hotties 

I have decided I don't way you to feel bad so I'm with you all the way. Lets do it!

(p.s. I'm like this all the time. I think I'm bi-polar or something.)


----------



## Hoggy

eldiablott said:


> ok. due to the lack of interested lets have pics of air valve dust caps


Hi, Probably better to remove the whole topic. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

what a good ideaa Hoggy lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> what a good ideaa Hoggy lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hi, if eldiablott agrees I will.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Here's me at the last Middlesbrough meet!


----------



## Lollypop86

are you the one in the green?

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Sorry, no TT - but this is me on the left looking proper 'bo as Mel B at a Riders Palace party in Laax, Switzerland, in 2009.
(No idea who 'Borat' on the right is - the photographer just got us to stand together - probably thought 'e were a right minge teasing basta'd!!!)


----------



## Trouble4

Lollypop86 said:


> are you the one in the green?
> 
> J
> xx


 at least he can see his.............   8)


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sorry, no TT - but this is me on the left looking proper 'bo as Mel B at a Riders Palace party in Laax, Switzerland, in 2009. (No idea who 'Borat' on the right is - the photographer just got us to stand together - probably thought 'e were a right minge teasing basta'd!!!)


Looking good Mr.Bartsimpsonhead.

Here I am looking very hot. That night, in my pearls, wearing my favorite blouse and glasses, high heels, clutch bag, with my hair doo I attracted more women than usual. I think some how the ladies feel drawn towards a man who is so secure enough with his masculinity he can dress like a lady and still be a real man. It must be because it is all inside me; masculinity untamed. So strong a dress and high heels couldn't hide it. BOSH! Let this be a lesson to you all. The tiger is inside you all!

 :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

shaunhutchinson said:


> Looking good Mr.Bartsimpsonhead.
> 
> Here I am looking very hot. That night, in my pearls, wearing my favorite blouse and glasses, high heels, clutch bag, with my hair doo I attracted more women than usual. I think some how the ladies feel drawn towards a man who is so secure enough with his masculinity he can dress like a lady and still be a real man. It must be because it is all inside me; masculinity untamed. So strong a dress and high heels couldn't hide it. BOSH! Let this be a lesson to you all. The tiger is inside you all!
> 
> :lol:  :roll:


Thanks.

I found that too - a lot more women wanted to dance, chat and drink with me dressed as Mel B than normal. Maybe they wore comfortable shoes? Who knows...

I could have done without the bloke pinching my arse on the dancefloor mind, but he was very drunk and quite surprised when I turned round with me hairy chest and asked "wot?"

On the way back to the apartment I had the company of two very attractive Brownies, a female Bishop, a lady Burglar and a buxom Big Banana! (It was a letter 'B' themed party - they weren't real Brownies, etc) I won't say which I invited back for a bonk, er, beer.


----------



## Lollypop86

LMFAO!

When a guy cant fill a mankini.......lol

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Lollypop86 said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> When a guy cant fill a mankini.......lol
> 
> J
> xx


He might not have been able to fill it, but he certainly had the balls to put it on - you wouldn't catch me in one!!
(And think of all that chaffing while throwing some shapes on the dancefloor!! Brings a tear to my eye just thinking about it [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Trouble4

this selling car::










or this selling car:










let me think ???? Now we need to think top or bottom :? :?

this is related to TT and clothing is in place.........


----------



## eldiablott

Trouble4 said:


> this selling car::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this selling car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me think ???? Now we need to think top or bottom :? :?
> 
> this is related to TT and clothing is in place.........


good effort. that TT looks awesome.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

eldiablott said:


> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this selling car::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this selling car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me think ???? Now we need to think top or bottom :? :?
> 
> this is related to TT and clothing is in place.........
> 
> 
> 
> good effort. that TT looks awesome.
Click to expand...

I think the top one would give me a more knowledgeable description of the car to I'm going for the top  Shame she is not selling a Mk1 though!


----------



## Trouble4

shaunhutchinson said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this selling car::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this selling car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me think ???? Now we need to think top or bottom :? :?
> 
> this is related to TT and clothing is in place.........
> 
> 
> 
> good effort. that TT looks awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the top one would give me a more knowledgeable description of the car to I'm going for the top  Shame she is not selling a Mk1 though!
Click to expand...

it is the same girl ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=gossip.gif]

just kidding


----------



## shaunhutchinson

> I think the top one would give me a more knowledgeable description of the car to I'm going for the top  Shame she is not selling a Mk1 though!
> 
> 
> 
> it is the same girl ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> just kidding
Click to expand...

Just imagine that though eh... Same girl different styles 

Either way I wouldn't buy from the girl on the bonnet because she is obviously trying to distract me from making a sane decision... and I'm only end up looking like that cruel old bloke that pushes her off the bonnet so I can see the engine bay. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

GET OFF THE BONNET!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## John-H

Well yes, get off the bonnet it's only aluminium ... and that's why it's more attractive simply because it's a Mk1 :lol:


----------



## eldiablott

[just kidding[/quote]

blue LED'S??? divvnt tell JESS. Shel have a fit haha


----------



## Lollypop86

eldiablott said:


> [just kidding


blue LED'S??? divvnt tell JESS. Shel have a fit haha[/quote]

I have LED's lol just not poxy neons

J
Xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> [just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> blue LED'S??? divvnt tell JESS. Shel have a fit haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have LED's lol just not poxy neons
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

I haven't heard the preamble to this conversation. However I have heard the words: 'Jess' & 'Neon'

Let the group buy begin again: http://www.andysautosport.com/underbody_light_kits/audi.html


----------



## Lollypop86

that should be shut down due to crimes against humanity

J
xx


----------



## J3SHF

Or clarified for those late to the party :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

J3SHF said:


> Or clarified for those late to the party :lol:


You dont need neon's clarified just banned for ever more lol

J
xx


----------



## shaunhutchinson

J3SHF said:


> Or clarified for those late to the party :lol:


Join the poll J-man: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=705402&hilit=neon


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## eldiablott

Trouble4 said:


>


10 out of 10 for that. gooooood find. can it be topped?


----------



## roddy

ha ha,, trouble4,, I was just going to suggest that if any one wants to see hotties and TTs then they should view your flicker link..


----------



## eldiablott

whats the flickr link exactly haha


----------



## roddy

highlighted at the bottom of all his posts ,, enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT

roddy said:


> highlighted at the bottom of all his posts ,, enjoy


Two pics that look very like my qS engine bay back in the early days


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Had to pinch it off my Instagram but here's me and my boy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## roddy

pr1nc3ss said:


> Had to pinch it off my Instagram but here's me and my boy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


HUH !!!!!!? are you sure,, i think she is a girl !!!!!!


----------



## pr1nc3ss

Haha the bumblebee is most definitely a boy!


----------



## Trouble4

YELLOW_TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> highlighted at the bottom of all his posts ,, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Two pics that look very like my qS engine bay back in the early days
Click to expand...

very possible I have been on here now over 5 years plus I always looked overseas for ideas especially NEW ideas.... 

when I advertised I got in a little troubl4 for a little more risque photos... no nudes or anything like that.. I understand

So nice clean TT's and Nice clean young women sorry Ladies/young that be no photo's of men and TT's not my taste but those

who do post so be it as that maybe your taste as that is what makes the World go around....... 8)






not a TT but believe it is an exception to the rule ........


----------



## Nem




----------



## Nem




----------



## Nem

Or a bit more classy


----------



## Nem

...


----------



## Nem

...


----------



## Nem

...


----------



## malstt

This thread is getting better


----------



## igotone

Tch tch.. they all need a damned good spanking!


----------



## eldiablott

pr1nc3ss said:


> Had to pinch it off my Instagram but here's me and my boy [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


 after 3 looks ive only just realised your TT is in the picture


----------



## Trouble4

going to wait to see what happens......... 8)


----------



## eldiablott

malstt said:


> This thread is getting better


THANKYOU HAHAHA. I KNEW IT WOULD CATCH ON AFTER A FEW HURDLES AT THE START. ITS DEFO NOT A SHOOT FROM OUR ASDA CARPARK I CAN TELL YOU THAT. AND THE LASSES DEFO DONT DRINK DOWN THE GRAND STREET :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3TT3

Thx for the link ed 



Nem said:


>


A great way to get your red bonnet polished
download/file.php?id=120249&mode=view


----------



## eldiablott

this need risen from the grave. summers gone but instagram isnt so come on peeps, post your pics :twisted:


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## zltm089

Nem said:


>


wow!!!!!!!!...now we're talking!!!....

went through the whole thread, bit disappointed with lack of pics!...


----------



## zltm089

Nem said:


> ...


i'd definitely love to bite those sexy nipples and spunk some protein juice inside her... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## brian1978

zltm089 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> i'd definitely love to bite those sexy nipples and spunk some protein juice inside her... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Always the gent

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089

brian1978 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> i'd definitely love to bite those sexy nipples and spunk some protein juice inside her... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always the gent
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: absolutely....inch by inch and very slowly....

I'd give her the best 59 seconds of her life!


----------



## t'mill

Trouble4 said:


>


She's just been given the quote for a full clutch and DMF change.


----------



## igotone

OK - I'll play

Bugger - links no work.


----------



## spike

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










or just click here >>>> viewtopic.php?t=299829&p=2407281


----------



## Trouble4

TT hotties janelle_audi_tt_8n-mk1 by whanabiv, on Flickr


----------



## Desert_Green_TT

Public service announcement: Just to keep this thread going (and not because I'm a shameless perv  ) I thought I'd post a few from TheChive






















































































































And finally...not featuring a TT but probably my favourite


----------



## eldiablott

Well Done, very proud to have given birth to this. you all have done me proud. may this thread thrive.


----------



## Trouble4

eldiablott said:


> Well Done, very proud to have given birth to this. you all have done me proud. may this thread thrive.


what has this got to do with TT's ?

Just a thought.

 .... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## eldiablott

Trouble4 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done, very proud to have given birth to this. you all have done me proud. may this thread thrive.
> 
> 
> 
> what has this got to do with TT's ?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> .... [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

look passed the women and youl see what its got to do with TT's.
its also just a bit of fun. women have the powder room, weve got this. :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Trouble4 said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done, very proud to have given birth to this. you all have done me proud. may this thread thrive.
> 
> 
> 
> what has this got to do with TT's ?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> &#8230;. [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Er, eldiablott is the originator of the thread - it's his baby, he gave birth to it, 'the proud father' so to speak.
If you looked at the first post on the first page you'd see that. :roll:


----------



## zltm089

god bless this thread!


----------



## ipap

Wow, worth joining for! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm) that is all

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

thankyou for all the positive comments ladies and gentlemen haha.
i am pleased this page is doing well and hopefully it lasts the breadth of time.
p.s. jess, enjoy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm a real woman, with lumps and bumps in all the right places..... I enjoy myself as do others thanks lol

J
xx


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## eldiablott

dont think shes on yet :wink:


----------



## misano03

Man did some people go quiet... very artistic... lmao...


----------



## Lollypop86

STOP REVIVING THIS THREAD!!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> STOP REVIVING THIS THREAD!!!!! lol
> 
> J
> xx


 Damn Vauxhall drivers get everywhere! :lol:

_(runs away and logs off before Hoggy dives to the rescue!)_


----------



## Gershwin




----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Gershwin said:


>


There goes another lot of booze spat over the screen, my monitor's life has been seriously cut down because of this forum!


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

eldiablott said:


> dont think shes on yet :wink:


Dat grill though [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Trouble4

HeroicBroccoli said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont think shes on yet :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dat grill though [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

I thought it was: "dat bass though"


----------



## Lollypop86

You lot are all going to hell you know that right.......FYI some guys get off on larger birds so dont be mean

J
xx


----------



## ades tt 180

Lollypop86 said:


> You lot are all going to hell you know that right.......FYI some guys get off on larger birds so dont be mean
> 
> J
> xx


You have to get off a larger bird just after you climbed on one...


----------



## Lollypop86

So mean lol

J
Xx


----------



## redsilverblue

One more to your perv gallery, don't think this been on the thread yet 

Not sure what that wench is doing there, but I do like her car.


----------



## jamman

I know that lady she's a babe x


----------



## Trouble4

jamman said:


> I know that lady she's a babe x


tall babe at that..........


----------



## Cloud

redsilverblue said:


>


Why don't my legs look that long when I sit on my bonnet? [smiley=bigcry.gif] Mind you, the fact that I'm only 5'1" might have something to do with it, grrrrr! :x


----------



## Trouble4

Cloud said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't my legs look that long when I sit on my bonnet? [smiley=bigcry.gif] Mind you, the fact that I'm only 5'1" might have something to do with it, grrrrr! :x
Click to expand...

they could but your legs would be right under your chest..... :lol:

now this is optional as it seems to be continuous LEGGGGGGG


----------



## misano03

.... 
Loving those lines..


----------



## Nem

Found one of our own...


----------



## eldiablott

Nem said:


> Found one of our own...


is that Holly??


----------



## YELLOW_TT

eldiablott said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found one of our own...
> 
> 
> 
> is that Holly??
Click to expand...

Yes at Inters I think


----------



## Trouble4

https://scontent-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=b5e4cf7fb7f65753bc29fbdcf7867866&oe=5573CA50


----------



## 3TT3

Fifth seat or wheel 
Easy folding for compact storage.









Gonna be covered in it.


----------



## zltm089

Nem said:


> Found one of our own...


helllloooooooooooooooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## Desert_Green_TT

redsilverblue said:


> One more to your perv gallery, don't think this been on the thread yet
> 
> Not sure what that wench is doing there, but I do like her car.


She's definitely a looker and I'm sure an absolutely lovely person... but those shovel hands are a bit of a put off aren't they?

Ah who am I kidding, she can sit on my bonnet anytime she likes. And when I say bonnet I mean my lap


----------



## redsilverblue

Desert_Green_TT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more to your perv gallery, don't think this been on the thread yet
> 
> Not sure what that wench is doing there, but I do like her car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's definitely a looker and I'm sure an absolutely lovely person... but those shovel hands are a bit of a put off aren't they?
> 
> Ah who am I kidding, she can sit on my bonnet anytime she likes. And when I say bonnet I mean my lap
Click to expand...

I believe she does have quite long fingers ...  I also heard that people call her 'limbs' tentacles :lol: :lol:

Weird looking girl, IMHO


----------



## rustyintegrale

Google Sheena Shaw. Dirty, horny and my type apparently.


----------



## 3TT3

After getting tired of doing the dirty jobs myself, I got someone to help out.
Im still unsure about the overalls,too much clothes washing involved.
Needs some redesign..and then I woke up


----------



## alun

this thread..... interesting yet disappointing at the same time


----------



## Trouble4

alun said:


> this thread..... interesting yet disappointing at the same time


what is disappointing ??? :?










somehow I lost the TT :?


----------



## alun

thats satisfactory...


----------



## eldiablott

alun said:


> this thread..... interesting yet disappointing at the same time


Feel free to add at anytime, the more the merrier.

i was expecting some cheeky sneeky ones taken from last weekends Eventt but nowt.

Not even any of Jess in her Bridgette Jones's


----------



## eldiablott

http://audittrs.files.wordpress.com/201 ... exy-legs-3.


----------



## eldiablott

mmmmmm


----------



## alun

i would have thought there would be more pics from car meets here


----------



## Trouble4

alun said:


> i would have thought there would be more pics from car meets here


this is a local young lady she sets up promotes many GTG to Shows Yes single as well... 8)

fight lab and more..........

https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...3_10152841554448506_6091781056933149548_o.jpg

https://scontent-atl1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=33929051281914963499d50f0a421bc6&oe=565AEE00


----------



## Desert_Green_TT

Shamelessly hotlinked from auditttuning.org


----------



## spike




----------



## Trouble4




----------



## alun

Trouble4 said:


>


dat asssssss.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

rustyintegrale said:


> Google Sheena Shaw. Dirty, horny and my type apparently.


Thank you. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## 3TT3

brr ..hot turbo hot engine ahhh hot everywhere


----------



## Trouble4




----------



## Dreams1966

That'll need soaking before washing....


----------



## Trouble4

Dreams1966 said:


> That'll need soaking before washing....


Yes it will and I know just the person for the pre rinse, soaking, washing, dry blowing, waxing,


----------



## Dreams1966




----------



## hbs27

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong

rustyintegrale said:


> Google Sheena Shaw. Dirty, horny and my type apparently.


Bitch pls.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trouble4

Nilesong said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Sheena Shaw. Dirty, horny and my type apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch pls.... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Here is one for you


----------



## 3TT3

Getting the right position


----------



## Trouble4

May Santa have a great Christmas as well ......... 8)


----------



## hoody

MERRY XMAS !


----------



## cpfcfan

There are TT's in those pictures?


----------



## skella45

wowzers


----------



## MarkTheShark

You are all terrible people. now post moar pics.


----------



## alun

MarkTheShark said:


> You are all terrible people. now post moar pics.



What on earth were you searching for to find this 8 year old thread??


----------



## MarkTheShark

alun said:


> What on earth were you searching for to find this 8 year old thread??


that bird posted by 3TT3 up there apparently.


----------

